# YouTube "Workbench Hacks"



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Was looking around Youtube yesterday, and tan across a video by a white haired and bearded fellow, who has a series of tips, hacks, etc on what he calls his "web". You've probably seen this old guy in his bedroom cum workshop.
One of his "bright" tips was to mount a six-inch metal vise onto the EDGE of a piece of two-by, and clamp this arrangement into a puny little six-inch HF style cast iron face vise, clumsily mounted to his bench.
While Pops is extolling the convinience of having his metal vise set up this way, he is slapping the metal vise, which in turn is bouncing up and down like a kickball in this half-assed arrangement.
Anyone cutting, grinding or soldering metal in this 
unstable contraption will ultimately travel to the ER. Much better would have been to mount the large metal vise flat onto a piece of wood to sit on the bench TOP, and install a cleat underneath to secure it in the face vise. In this case, the face vise was just too small to handle such a heavy load.
IThis guy's information is questionable at the best of times. Seeing this, I'll avoid any furthet videos he posts.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sooooo, tell us how you really feel….


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I guess you could always give us his video location and name and we could make our own decisions, on what we might think. Mel


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Here's the video. I think the OP is too critical for the guy's suggested use of the vise. Plus I think he didn't clamp it tight was why it bounced. Go to 4:16 in video.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I've seen plenty of good tips from him. And Paul Sellers does the same thing with a machinist vise. Obviously a pro blacksmith is going to need a different vise than the average DIYer who is bending a piece of sheet metal etc.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

I do this all the time. BUT, I mounted my metal working vice to a flat board that lays on top of the table. I put a tongue on the bottom of that board that clamps into the wood working vice. It works OK.

I have a motor with buffing wheels. One with wire brushes. Very handy idea.

Next shop I am going to search out a steel table to mount a vice on and do all my mechanical greasy work on though.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

My wise father always use to say "it takes all kinds".


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

My bench is too thick for my saw vise and I don't want my metal working vise mounted on my bench. I plan on making a think piece of plywood maybe laminate two sheets of 3/4" with a block mounted underneath so it can be placed in my leg vise on the front and some bench hooks to secure the back with. I can mount the metal vise to it and leave a cantilever on the leading edge for the saw vise. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

I think it's a good tip, demonstrated on a poorly mounted vise. If you look and the transition between the bench apron and the vise you'll see that the play is between those points.


----------



## AGolden (Mar 22, 2020)

I kinda agree with you OP. that did look particularly flimsy. MyGrowthRings made a good point too, if the bench and vise were a little more sturdy, and the block that he mounted the machinist vise onto was a little wider so that the base was fully supported it could have some potential.

For the record I also just mount my machinist vise to a board and clamp it to my bench top. I like the idea of having it a little higher up but OP is right in that the execution in the video fell flat.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps…..maybe watch a few of Rex Krueger's Series on the benches he is building?

I have a 6" Monarch Machinist Vise….mounted to a board, that has a second board at 90 degrees….Everything is solidly attached to each other…..the 2" cleat in then clamped up into the end vise on my bench….no movement noted….end of the day's work, lift the vise up and out of the wood working vise, and clean the wood working vise off, when I place the Monarch back on a shelf.

No need to launch some Grande Crusade against a poster, just because he/she did not tighten things down while trying to film a "show".....


----------

